# Another evening



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Megs is recovering from the removal of her wisdom teeth

Slowly :wink2: very slowly :wink2:

her brother took her out tonight to the doughnut place at the Trafford centre 

And maybe they will both eat roast chicken here now

And sometimes I'm worrying that I'm too involved with family 

But the twoofthem are here totally relaxed, Alex talking with his grandad, no doubt sorting out payments on his car and future plans 

Megs a bit further from death than she was this morning >

And we are getting old and should be doing exciting things In our twilight years 

So why do these two just being here, contented give me the feeling alll is right with my world 

Other than the hound from hell that is

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I know the feeling girl. I've had a right mardy on this past week or so. What with the weather plus falling behind with jobs that need doing etc. Anyway we had two of the grand kids, Freya, 9 and Theo, 5, stop over for the weekend and although I feel knackered they were a tonic. We played snakes and ladders, they made dough balls and I chased them around the house being a zombie . You gotta love family eh?

Nick.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the open hotel where all your wishes/needs/wants are granted F,O,C call any time, I am always at your beck and call, don't bother your parents, they have rules, just come here and every wish will be granted, if we're out make yourselves at home, don't clear up I will do it at your earliest convenience...........Have a nice day.:wink2:

tony


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Welcome to the open hotel where all your wishes/needs/wants are granted F,O,C call any time, I am always at your beck and call, don't bother your parents, they have rules, just come here and every wish will be granted, if we're out make yourselves at home, don't clear up I will do it at your earliest convenience...........Have a nice day.:wink2:
> 
> tony


If there was a dislike button I would press it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> If there was a dislike button I would press it.


No problem.................I accept.................Adra has been here and reported many times ....she's been advised, but??????????????

How to raise kids to stand on their own feet is beyond her. God help them when she 's not around to cater :frown2:

These numerous grandkids seem to have no parents to help

Chatting to grandad about loans of money??????????????? I take it dad's refused????????

tony


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

aldra said:


> So why do these two just being here, contented give me the feeling alll is right with my world
> 
> Sandra


Because sometimes Gemmy that's all that is needed rightly or wrongly.

Nick.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> No problem.................I accept.................Adra has been here and reported many times ....she's been advised, but??????????????
> 
> How to raise kids to stand on their own feet is beyond her. God help them when she 's not around to cater :frown2:
> 
> ...


Yes Tony, I agree, but who are we to interfere with other peoples affairs i.e. unless we are asked to.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> No problem.................I accept.................Adra has been here and reported many times ....she's been advised, but??????????????
> 
> How to raise kids to stand on their own feet is beyond her. God help them when she 's not around to cater :frown2:
> 
> ...


Never mentioned loans Tony, although I do have sums of money set aside for them, we won't need it unless we end up in care

Methinks you protest too much

What is your problem?

Why because I cook and have an open house does that mean my grandkids can not stand on thier own two feet?

Remember I raised 6 kids, put them all through university, two teachers ,2 nurses, one prison manager and one industrial recruitment consultant with his own business

All look to be pretty firmly on their own two feet

And I recon my grandkids will be too

And hopefully all will be more tolerant of others and less opinionated than you appear to be

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

aldra said:


> Never mentioned loans Tony, although I do have sums of money set aside for them, we won't need it unless we end up in care
> 
> Methinks you protest too much
> 
> ...


And here endeth the first lesson.

Nick.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We all need to be careful 

Not everything is revealed on here

Only moments of snapshots of our life ,important moments sometimes to us

My family means the world to me

I never had one before these 

And Im determined they know how important they are

But don't forget I have Albert by my side 

And he had/has a family 

To me it remains a miracle that these are really mine 

And make no mistake this is a flawed family as most are if we are truthful 

And life has and will teach them hard lessons 

Just as it taught me 

But that's not my role, Im grandma 

I can indulge and form a buffer to the outside world they are exploring 

Cook them meals, allow them to explore theirselves

I have time that their parents don't have as they work full time 

And yes I have the money too 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra if you and Albert did otherwise you wouldn't be you
Your family are a credit to both of you.
So wish my parents had been around to be grandparents to my children, well mum was for a few years, but dad never lived to see them was expecting my first when he died. They learned a lot from the other set of grandparents, but would have had a totally different perspective on life from mine,.
You carry on doing what you know is best for your family.
You will say no when you need to
Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wish my grandmas had been more like you Sandra.


They were both of the "children should be seen but not heard" school of thought. My dad's mum stayed with us for a while. She hated our new tv. She would go to the electricity meter, switch it off, then tell us that the "shilling" had run out and she did not have another 
A remarkable woman in many ways, she had raised nine children, eight of them boys, while running an extremely buys newsagents. Legend has it that she would pop upstairs and come down with a new born baby and carry on serving in the shop! Husband left her and she raised all those kids on her own while coping with the business. So, I suppose she was entitled to be a bit grumpy.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well we have just returned from visiting number 2 son in Sweden.
We took with us the two little.grandsons who we co- parent ( they live next door with our daughter and so on law who both work very hard shifts and long hours) we are so lucky to share the boys with them.
So we 67 and 73 have had a wonderful weekend sledging , sliding , skating, playing badminton wit four gorgeous grandsons.
Tiring but we are sooo lucky to have them as a focus in our lives.
We like Sandra and Albert still make time to travel and spend time together.
Sometimes it's not perfect but prefer it to some we have met with no family to think about or to care for them.
I'm hoping that when we are decrepit those we have helped in the past will be there for us.
Jack 7 humped a huge rucksack and took my wheeled suitcase off me because " he is strong and young and I'm getting an old lady and young people should always look after old people " - bless 
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

MEES said:


> " he is strong and young and I'm getting an old lady and young people should always look after old people " - bless
> Margaret


You've done a good job there Margaret! 😉


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Wish my grandmas had been more like you Sandra.
> 
> They were both of the "children should be seen but not heard" school of thought. My dad's mum stayed with us for a while. She hated our new tv. She would go to the electricity meter, switch it off, then tell us that the "shilling" had run out and she did not have another
> A remarkable woman in many ways, she had raised nine children, eight of them boys, while running an extremely buys newsagents. Legend has it that she would pop upstairs and come down with a new born baby and carry on serving in the shop! Husband left her and she raised all those kids on her own while coping with the business. So, I suppose she was entitled to be a bit grumpy.


Hey patp

What a set of genes to inherit

You go for it girl

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess to playing the old lady card
When crossing the road they hold my hands to " help" me
When going along footpath they don't run off in case I try to chase them and fall down.
They clean the kitchen floor for me and wash the kick boards becacause in I get down I can't get up ( sadly true)
Having had three boys close together I am an expert at playing the weak woman card. 
How disgraceful !
However it enhances their self esteem and avoids arguments 
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mycleanerdoes all that for me

I can't get down anymore

And if I did id never get up 

Washing the floors, well I can and do do that 

Just as well as most of my floors are wooden 

I fly through them I've had so much practise 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Partly it's to occupy a bit of time when I'm looking after them.
One can only make so many fairy cakes, feed the birds, do some ' homework' , some colouring - dam it it's still only 9.30 am.....
Off to supermarket shop, visit great grandma and walk her pup, 
Now it's 11.30 - they days suddenly seem so long if it's not fit to play out...Mum's on nights so the back garden is out of bounds.
Might try the park tomorrow if it's not too wet.....
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> No problem.................I accept.................Adra has been here and reported many times ....she's been advised, but??????????????
> 
> How to raise kids to stand on their own feet is beyond her. God help them when she 's not around to cater :frown2:
> 
> ...


Tony you didn't know

How could you ?

Alex lives with his mum and stepdad , Megs his sister lives here

They now have two young children together

His dad remarried and has four young kids and we have worked hard to keep him in touch with his dad through the years

So they would not refuse him a loan if they could afford it

He is man enough never to ask them

But he can ask us

So there you go, he discusses everything with his grandad, doesn't always take his advice, but he's young

And if you knew Albert so would you

He loves his stepdad who has been a fantastic dad to him, a fantastic son in law/ son to us 
He loves his dad

And he loves his grandad who has been there through all the traumas of a broken marriage

So yes we hold ourfamily together

Sons, daughters, son in laws, daughter in laws and grandkids

I do it by cooking meals we share , by cooking or sandwich making for those who pass through

By keeping an open house

A house I promised would always be here as long as we live in it

And it is

And yes it's free of charge fortunately I don't need money

He does it by being who he is calm and wise

And I guess his input will be worth much more than mine

Although they prob they wont be able to sort it out

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All this is for Farcebook or Twatter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whichever Gemmy

Whichever 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> All this is for Farcebook or Twatter


No Gemmy all this is for friends that have been made on Facts, some we have met, some cyber friends, but people we 'know' that we can relate to and share our lives with.
we are not motorhoming 24/7 we have lives apart and beyond that.
Perhaps it is this 'should be on farcebook or twatter attitude' that has led to the demise of what was the best motorhome forum on the uk net.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If everyone on here posted when they had visits from grandkids/sons/daughters/ plumbers/painters/friends/neighbours/ plumbers/painters......................what the hell forum do we have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,farcebook/twatter Mk 2

Please rename this thread as the Farcebook/Twatter Forum


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> If everyone on here posted when they had visits from grandkids/sons/daughters/ plumbers/painters/friends/neighbours/ plumbers/painters......................what the hell forum do we have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,farcebook/twatter Mk 2
> 
> Please rename this thread as the Farcebook/Twatter Forum


Seems to me there is only one Twatter on here.

Nick.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nickoff said:


> Seems to me there is only one Twatter on here.
> 
> Nick.


Yeh the prior to me :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well well Gemmy

Ruffled your feathers aye lad ??

No ones forcing you to read what you don't want to

Or are you just getting short of people to be nasty too?.

I know how you love that feigned air of superiority to put people down 

It'll take more than thee lad:wink2::wink2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> If everyone on here posted when they had visits from grandkids/sons/daughters/ plumbers/painters/friends/neighbours/ plumbers/painters......................what the hell forum do we have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,farcebook/twatter Mk 2
> 
> Please rename this thread as the Farcebook/Twatter Forum


Gemmy, go take a happy pill, FFS or go throw your hand grenades in some other chicken run. :frown2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Idiots are best ignored!
Gemmy surely you are capable of choosing which of the posts are likely to be to your interest / likening?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's bored 

He needs to practise 

You are fine babe :kiss:

Once I was a senior manager in another life , and a good one

Those managers who felt they were superior were 10 a penny

They also used sarcasm to put people down 

Why was beyond me , perhaps to cover their own inadequacies 

Do you feel inadequate Gemmy?.

Why else would you wish to put people down ?

Rather than lift them up 

Maybe YOU would be better off on Facebook 

I gather you can really go to town insulting people on there 

People weaker than yourself 

On MHF

Well there isn't any 

I guess you've gathered you've gone too far with me 

But I'm a forgiving type>

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Yeh the prior to me :smile2:


As i was prior to you I take it that you are referring to me. I find this deeply offensive and also a bit nasty, and you wonder why facts is going down the pan.:crying:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> If everyone on here posted when they had visits from grandkids/sons/daughters/ plumbers/painters/friends/neighbours/ plumbers/painters......................what the hell forum do we have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,farcebook/twatter Mk 2
> 
> Please rename this thread as the Farcebook/Twatter Forum


What we would have
Is a group of friends

Who all share the same everyday life experiences , problems and queries

Who all travel, some of us to Croatia , Italy France Spain etc

Who all suffer either from cancer or support one who does

And few escape it

In short people who live, travel and make our lives richer

By just being them

Some we've met some we haven't

But if they don't affect our lives at all

Why bother ??

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

suedew said:


> As i was prior to you I take it that you are referring to me. I find this deeply offensive and also a bit nasty, and you wonder why facts is going down the pan.:crying:


He didn't mean you Sue

He meant me

And I'm fine with that

I haven't lived 73 years to be troubled by nasty

Don't you worry

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> He didn't mean you Sue
> 
> He meant me
> 
> ...


No matter who unwarrented post.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MEES said:


> Partly it's to occupy a bit of time when I'm looking after them.
> One can only make so many fairy cakes, feed the birds, do some ' homework' , some colouring - dam it it's still only 9.30 am.....
> Off to supermarket shop, visit great grandma and walk her pup,
> Now it's 11.30 - they days suddenly seem so long if it's not fit to play out...Mum's on nights so the back garden is out of bounds.
> ...


Love it Mees

Have looked in desperation as the clock ticked so slowly

Coloured so many books

Put on and watched so many videos

Got out glue and scissors as they stuck things to my table

Payed for ink as they printed off page after page

And never used it anyway

I think it's called being grandparents

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually today we had a lovely day.
8 am to 9 am making lemon fairy cakes - most of which we have eaten during the day 
Then pictures and writing about the Swedish trip to give to headteacher in lieu of day off from school.
Then viewing of Tom Thumb!!!!
Then making chips for lunch.
Now 12 noon 
After lunch "washing up and cleaning cupboard fronts and floor - "lots of bubbles
Walk to park and playground, play and walk back.
Cakes drinks and ice lollies ( don't tell mum)
More colouring
TV with grandad whilst I had a lie down for half an hour
Tipping point.
Mummy got up Hurrah !!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And basically Mees that's what it's all about 

We travel and come back home 

To the chaos that's our life 

To our kids and grandkids 

At the end of the day

Well that's what it's all about 

Those you love

Those who love you 

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

suedew said:


> As i was prior to you I take it that you are referring to me. I find this deeply offensive and also a bit nasty, and you wonder why facts is going down the pan.:crying:


Unless my updates are not in order I believe Gemmy was referring to me. I re-quoted him with regards to "Twatter". I apologise for any offence taken to all. It would be in everyone's interest if this matter was now closed.

Nick.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

nickoff said:


> Unless my updates are not in order I believe Gemmy was referring to me. I re-quoted him with regards to "Twatter". I apologise for any offence taken to all. It would be in everyone's interest if this matter was now closed.
> 
> Nick.


Oh dear You Aldra and myself all thinking he means us, he must be rubbing his hands with glee, a lot of sad people about. 
Agree this thread should be closed but couldn't ignore. You certainly caused no offnece.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I also agree 

The threads closed 

I was rubbed up the wrong way 

However I retain the right to write about things important to me, reminiscences, musings 

And I suggest if anyone doesn't like it don't read them 

It's what's important in my life that I share 

And when Im travelling through Croatia I write about that too 

Soon I'll bore you all with my garden or the MHF hound from hell 

With our life with melonoma 

I guareentee I'll bore you all with something 

But don't be bored , just skip it 

Or join in

It's your choice

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And we love reading your posts Sandra.


----------

